
Suter - milani
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suter_(computer_program)
======
milani
Iranian military forces claim they have seen a cruise missile in radars and
targeted that which caused mistakenly shutting down of the Ukrainian plane.
Can it be the result of using Suter by US forces?

